# delonghi dedica EC685



## xxb (Jul 18, 2018)

I have had my dedica for a couple of months, its my first espresso machine. Even though its a system using pressurized baskets and designed to be pretty non fussy and suitable for a novice, I just cant get a decent tasting espresso!

I have tried everything adjusting the grind size, pressure of the tamp changing the temperature settings etc but just cant get a shot that doesn't taste either bitter or sour. I always grind fresh with fresh beans with my grinder bodum bistro conical burr grinder, which I know isn't the best in the world but hey wanted a simple economical setup to practice with.

I am beyond frustrated with this machine. anybody else have a dedica they manage to get a decent tasting shot from? I even purchased a bottomless portafiler and unpressurized baskets. I think it must be the temperature of the machine that's the problem its not hot enough but maybe I am wrong?

would love to hear others experience with this machine and how to manage to get anything decent tasting from it its even possible. Also I have seen many youtube videos of users steaming with just the black rubber piece and not the outer distributor tube of the panarillo wand, anybody here manage to do this when I try the black rubber piece just blows off with the pressure from the steam.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I expect lots of Dedica EC685 owners will rush to your rescue.... (god I just can't help myself this week can I)

Do you use the best supermarket beans, those well known names like Illy and Taylors of Harrogate in the Bodum Bistro burr grinder, or do you order stuff on-line with a roasted date on them (hopefully roasted in the last 2 to 4 weeks)? I ask because with the equipment you have you need to give it the best possible chance of success that you can...this means using some pretty good beans.


----------



## xxb (Jul 18, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> I expect lots of Dedica EC685 owners will rush to your rescue.... (god I just can't help myself this week can I)
> 
> Do you use the best supermarket beans, those well known names like Illy and Taylors of Harrogate in the Bodum Bistro burr grinder, or do you order stuff on-line with a roasted date on them (hopefully roasted in the last 2 to 4 weeks)? I ask because with the equipment you have you need to give it the best possible chance of success that you can...this means using some pretty good beans.


I purchase from a local roaster, baileys coffee in Belfast. I know my current setup is isn't the most advanced, and will be upgrading in the next few weeks. I bought the dedica just to practice with before buying a more expensive machine. This was my first machine, most people don't purchase a Rocket right off the bat!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

louiseb said:


> I purchase from a local roaster, baileys coffee in Belfast. I know my current setup is rubbish and will be upgrading in the next few weeks. I bought the dedica just to practice with before buying a more expensive machine. This was my first machine, most people don't purchase a Rocket right off the bat!


As long as Baileys don't know what your using to grind and extract the coffee...it's all good. Thank god people don't run straight out and get a rocket.....that would be terrible. Hang around here for long enough and we can suggest lots of ways of spending your hard earned coin on a machine and grinder...perhaps more than you ever dreamed possible. Equally the Gaggia guys will be out in force to persuade you that that would be the next logical step.....enjoy the ride


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Dig deep it's a really big pit


----------



## xxb (Jul 18, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> As long as Baileys don't know what your using to grind and extract the coffee...it's all good. Thank god people don't run straight out and get a rocket.....that would be terrible. Hang around here for long enough and we can suggest lots of ways of spending your hard earned coin on a machine and grinder...perhaps more than you ever dreamed possible. Equally the Gaggia guys will be out in force to persuade you that that would be the next logical step.....enjoy the ride


What setup do you suggest? was looking at the sage barista express.


----------



## xxb (Jul 18, 2018)

Jony said:


> Dig deep it's a really big pit


What setup do you currently have? any suggestions for a decent machine and grinder combo for about £600.


----------



## Overcooked (Nov 19, 2018)

Hey mate I have the dedica as well, the steam tip will blow off on the newer model (685), you have to apply some sort of additional force around the base of the tip - rubber band, zip tie, washer etc. I had a small plastic tube thing that fit around and provided sufficient force but I know some guy had success with a zip tie.

I'm assuming you've moved on already, what did you end up with?


----------



## lynxv3 (Sep 28, 2018)

Bit late to the party, but I'd 100% recommended replacing the steam wand:






It's a bit of diy but it'll improve you're steaming immeasurably.

I have the ec680 and I use a bottomless portafilter (cut the bottom off the handle and got a bottomless basket) but the main thing is to get a good grinder. You can easily get one on here in the for sales section, recommend a Eureka Mignion MKII. Second hand goes for £170-£190 and it'll be able to keep up with your rocket once you get it.


----------



## jonf (Nov 17, 2018)

From my experience with a De'Longhi KG79 grinder I had to pull a single-shot from a double-shot basket to get anything half-decent.

However, if your grinds are consistent enough for an espresso then using a non-pressurised basket may help; I fairly recently tried grinds from an SGP and it formed a proper puck, unlike the KG79 which just gave a loose basket of mess.

There are some non-pressurised baskets on eBay which will fit given some "gentle persuasion", otherwise you can get a replacement basket from the Delonghi spares site and drill a larger hole to stop it being pressurised.

The other thing to consider is not to run the shot until the machine single/double timer stops, but to watch the flow and stop it when it starts losing colour. That way you should avoid over-extraction.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Please stop advertising your site @EspressoClinic.com

It's getting tedious now and members are reporting this...


----------



## rencami (Jan 8, 2019)

xxb said:


> I have had my dedica for a couple of months, its my first espresso machine. Even though its a system using pressurized baskets and designed to be pretty non fussy and suitable for a novice, I just cant get a decent tasting espresso!
> 
> I have tried everything adjusting the grind size, pressure of the tamp changing the temperature settings etc but just cant get a shot that doesn't taste either bitter or sour. I always grind fresh with fresh beans with my grinder bodum bistro conical burr grinder, which I know isn't the best in the world but hey wanted a simple economical setup to practice with.
> 
> ...


I have an EC680 that is practically identical to yours and I must say that some tricks that have suggested you are correct. I have removed the funds for filter pressurization. Then check the temperature at the filter holder outlet (you can buy a digital thermometer with little on Amazon too) a good tamper a good mixture and with a proper grind you will surely get a decent espresso.


----------



## drian (Mar 21, 2019)

I too have purchased the *De'Longhi Dedica EC 680.M**. *I have the same problem. My searches elsewhere seem to state quite categorically that the problem is the "double bottom" which effectively removes the ability to produce anything near a perfect crema. I have purchased the best crema beans, tried all the variables as you have - and have come to the conclusion the machine has been dumbed down to make it easier to use, and in the process reduced its ability to produce good quality coffee.


----------



## drian (Mar 21, 2019)

What does this mean please? "I have removed the funds for filter pressurization"


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I swear I have entered the twilight zone


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I had a delonghi once - it broke so I took it for a day out a Warwick Castle then went home and ordered my first classic


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@jimbojohn55 Finally a Delonghi Dedica performing as it should


----------



## rencami (Jan 8, 2019)

drian said:


> What does this mean please? "I have removed the funds for filter pressurization"


It consists in eliminating the bottom of the filter to make it deflect a normal non-pressurized filter. It is an operation that can be done with a dremel and cutting disc very carefully and slowly. There are several tutorials on youtube


----------



## rencami (Jan 8, 2019)

we must consider the price range of the machine. You can't expect to have the moon (a saying of my parts). It has several functions that much more expensive machines do not have (electronic temperature management, programmed extraction dosage, automatic boiler filling after steam use, warning when to decalcify and automatic descaling). I repeat with a few tricks: a non-pressurized filter, a good mix is essential, a maximum temperature adjustment, 15g. for a double (the single will never be good).


----------



## Home Coffee Tips (May 5, 2020)

You can buy non-pressurised filter baskets to replace the pressurised basket which will give you a decent tasting espresso. I've done this mod myself and it's really improved the drink quality and now the grind size actually has an impact on the taste. There are plenty of videos on youtube that show you how to do this modification and I would definitely recommend this for getting the most out of your Dedica


----------



## Strchr03 (Jun 6, 2020)

Funny, mine seems to get an ok cream with the pressurised basket, tho it's quite watery as I have to use a fairly large grind

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Banksie (Sep 17, 2020)

We are getting no steam through the steam wand. Took the top off and it appears the lines are sucking air from a leak. Coffee lines are fine but cannot get steam. Cannot spot a leak. What could cause this.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

It could well be a degraded line with a pinhole in it. Or your wand is blocked. Do try poking a paperclip up the end to see if that helps, or soak it in something to degunk it?


----------



## mary salehi (Feb 21, 2021)

hi everyone. so i had my delonghi ec685 for like 8 months. the problem is that my portafilter move when i start taking coffee from it. i checked everything and i use the same coffee that i always do. the problem is new and i couldn't fine where the problem is


----------



## mary salehi (Feb 21, 2021)

hi everyone. so i bought my machine for like 8 months and it worked properly since today. i use the same coffee that i always do. ( Lavazza , bones, bialleti... ) 
the problem is, my portafilter move when it start purring coffee. i checked the grouphead washer, and i use different kind of coffee powder... but anyway ,when i push the bottom to get espresso the portafilter start to move like 1 or 2 cm in the grouphead. i reallllllllllly need your help. any idea?


----------



## Ste7e (Jan 7, 2022)

I've just got one of these plus a bottomless PF.

I can't get the machine to deliver an 18g shot! Does anyone else have this problem?

The machine starts, does the pre-infusion, tried to pump for a few seconds then stops and flashes the three lights.

The same thing happens with the pressurised filters if I put a bit too much in. I probably put in 15 or 16g and had the same problem.

Has anyone else seen this problem?


----------



## rencami (Jan 8, 2019)

Ste7e said:


> I've just got one of these plus a bottomless PF.
> 
> I can't get the machine to deliver an 18g shot! Does anyone else have this problem?
> 
> ...


 try to grind less fine but 18g is too much


----------

